
Descrambling the voice inversion scrambler - iuguy
http://windytan.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/descrambling-voice-inversion.html
======
bcl
IIRC the scrambler I wrote for a marine radio application had 5 bands (which
means each is about 600Hz wide for a 3kHz channel). The codes the user input
would select where each of the 5 bands were mapped to. I think we had 16
combinations and that was pushing it -- it is pretty amazing what you can do
to voice and still have it be understandable.

